# how do i keep my computer on overnight?



## oldmanflabby (Apr 12, 2008)

ive been trying to download world of warcraft, but the computer keeps hibernating an hour or so in to the ten hour download. normally i would just stay with it, but i cant do that for ten hours.

help please!

i know nothing about computers!


----------



## sham885 (Apr 11, 2008)

Open the control panel (start menu) and go to the power settings. If you are in category view you have to go to performance and maintenance to find the power options icon. There you can turn off hibernate along with other settings.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it to always on


----------

